# Question - Answer



## Trip (May 19, 2002)

I've seen this around the internet a lot, and decided to give it my own little twist. Usually threads like this one get over 10,000 posts! But we'll see how it goes here:

Somebody posts a question about ANYTHING. Then, another person comes along and answers there question, then asks a question of their own. Only *one* person can answer a question! You can post more than once, just not in reply to yourself.

I hope this works out well! Because once it does *It's great fun!!!*. I'll start us out:

How do they get the holes into the Cheerios?


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

They drill each hole. 

Why is Mac OS X so cool?


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

Becaused its not by m$
What is the average wingspan of a swallow?


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

134-152cm (53-60 in.) 

Why are you asking such hard questions?


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

Because its a skit by Monty Python.
Why is xoot insane?


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

Because he is a postaholic.

Why is xoot competing with Bluefusion?


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

Because both of you have no brains.

How many people are registered at this forum?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

Far too many.

Why does everyone think I'm insane?


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

Because you posted 100+ posts in one day.

How many people as of yet have downloaded Dockprefs from VersionTracker?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

I don't know of any, I will download it now tho 

Has anyone ever tried to break a QPS Que! CD-RW drive's mechanism and found that, quite simply, it's nearly impossible? Was anyone as amazed by that as I was, considering how cheap they look?


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

No.

How many hairs do you have on your head?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

too much to count

why do people ask numerical questions that don't have defined answers?


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 19, 2002)

How many seeds can an angry monkey with a peg leg stomp out of a 4 inch pickle?


----------



## Trip (May 19, 2002)

Only 6 seeds, the seventh and final seed will be taken away by an angry mob of ants.
If black is opposite of white, what is opposite of grey?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

I'd say light green.

What is the answer to life, the universe, and everything?


----------



## simX (May 19, 2002)

42.

Why do they have braille on drive-up ATMs?


----------



## ScottW (May 19, 2002)

>>Why do they have braille on drive-up ATMs?

Because it would cost too much to manufacture drive-up ATMs vs WALK-UP ATMs.

Q: Why is it that Press 3 is the best community and support site around?


----------



## voice- (May 19, 2002)

Cause, unlike other, Press3 helps

What is the best flavour of noodles?


----------



## earector (May 19, 2002)

Spinach.

Why is Catherine Zeta-Jones with Michael Douglas? Yeeech.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 19, 2002)

Don't Know


When is Orange County and Lord of the Rings coming out on DVD?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

Soon (tm & ©, Microsoft Corporation).

What is the best shade of blue?


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

Don't know either.

Why is http://www.bluefusionmedia.com/ so cool?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Why is http://www.bluefusionmedia.com/ so cool?  *



i don't know... maybe if his entrance image wasn't so big and didn't just show off his talent of using some effect plug-in, it would be cooler...

(sorry if i came off strongly on that one)

Why are cheetos named "dangerously cheesy" when they taste the same as normal ones?


----------



## Paragon (May 19, 2002)

Because ppl like danger...

What would happen if Mac users ruled the world?


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

No PCs.

What would happen if BlueFusion ruled the world?


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

xoot would be banned from this forum because Bluefusion would want to be the post-a-holic


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

Hey! You forgot to ask a question!


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

Ooops, how many Microsoft engineers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## Paragon (May 19, 2002)

It's a trick question...there are no microsoft engineers, they are all kids playing with PC's.

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Trip (May 19, 2002)

He could have sworn there were chicken nuggets on the other side.

If Earth had 2 moons what would happen to the tides?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 19, 2002)

the ocean would get really fncked up

what would happen if they released a g5 at mwny (not going to happen but what if)


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

I'd buy one.

What if aliens existed?


----------



## Trip (May 19, 2002)

It wouldn't matter. We'd never find out, or if we did ever find out then we'd die right after.

Does what we do today *really* effect what happens tomorrow?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 19, 2002)

yes i could kill myself right now and then there would be no tomorow.

who else likes this thread?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

I love it.

How is it possible that I can do homework in 15 minutes that takes everyone else an hour or two, and still get a good grade?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 19, 2002)

you work the system

does anybody else hate the way there public school is adminstrated?


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

I do. Our administrator is a GRAPHICS DESIGNER, not a tech geek.
That's what my dad does =)

If Bluefusion is an insane poster for posting 100+ in a day, then why was my name not mentioned for doing the same thing?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

Because I carry around an RDF...oh, wait... I wasn't supposed to mention that... *puts hand on MacGuy's shoulder* "You do not remember me saying anything."

What is the name of the african tribe that uses clicking sounds instead of vocal sounds? (cuz i honestly don't remember)...


----------



## Trip (May 19, 2002)

I have no clue how to spell it, so I'll just do my best: Cutikai.

Do days really get shorter and longer?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

No, they don't. It's daylight savings time, which is 100% illogical.

What if there were no more rhetorical questions?


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 19, 2002)

The days are getting longer every year.  The Earth's rotation is slowing, and not at a constant rate.  Since the mid 1980s, the we've lost over 21 seconds in the day.


Why? Why? Why?


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2002)

Why not?

What do the M's in M&M stand for?


----------



## simX (May 20, 2002)

Magnanimous and muckraking.

If 7-11 stores are open 24 hours 365 days a year, why do they put locks on the doors?

Oh, and guys.  BTW.  At least *ATTEMPT* to give an answer.  I hate all these "I don't know."s.  Sheesh, at least TRY to be a good sport.


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

So they can lock the doors if they want to, and keep all the nuts out (or in, as the case may be).

BTW, days _do_ get shorter and longer, it's not just daylight savings time.

Why do humans exist?


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

Because the first time traveler went back in time with a woman and became stuck in the time before humans existed. 

BTW, M&M stands for Mars & Murrie.

What's the name of Moby's first CD?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Play?

What's the one main neat thing about LED lights as opposed to lightbulbs?


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

LED lights can last longer and last stronger. 

If you could have 1 super power, what would it be?


----------



## Valrus (May 20, 2002)

Omnipotence.

What's a perfect number? (You can make something up if you want, but the mathematical definition is, in my opinion, better.)

-the valrus


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

5. Most common number in nature, in terms of number of distinct "parts" of all living animals.

[Edit: forgot to ask a question!]

Q: How many roads must a man walk down before you can call him a man?


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

32.

Why do some old houses have carpeted kitchens, but tile throughout the rest of the house?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Because the kitchen probably used to be the bathroom.

Where is my mind?


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

No one knows that. 

Why would you have carpet in the bathroom??


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

My old house did...

Why does anyone using RealPlayer?


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

Same reason people use Windows.  Because a lot of other people use it so it's compatible with a lot of other people's stuff.  RealPlayer also makes for quick downloads since the quality is so poor.  

Why do we have a society where we have to work for most of our adult lives and only get to play when we're either too young or too old to really enjoy it?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Because 99% of the time, life isn't fair.

Why are the loudest keyboards Dell makes called "QuietKey"  ??


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

Because the originals could be considered "NoiseMakers" by most individuals.

Why does a feather weigh so little?


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

Because birds wouldn't be able to fly if their feathers were made of lead.

Why do we ask why?


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

Because it's hella fun.

Why do we try and change the path, instead of letting life go past and learning from what we see as it goes past us?


----------



## homer (May 20, 2002)

Because we're human, and we have delusions that we can control our lives.

Why do butter makers dye butter yellow?


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

For the same reason Irish Spring is green.

Why is it detrimental to your vision to look into a laser beam?


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

Because there's a little warning label telling you not to do so.  

If I draw little circles on my eyes with a laser, will I see donuts everywhere I go?


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

For a few minutes.

BTW, Moby's first CD is "The Story So Far". He's made 13 CD's.

If I spray my stairs with Pam cooking spray can I ride down them on cookie sheets?


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

No, but you'll die of aerosol inhalation poisoning.

If one person was typing 145 words per minute and another was typing 12 words per minute on a document that was 15 words long how long would it take the person who types 80 words per minute?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Not sure... I hate math...

Why was wdw_'s question and twyg's answer so funny? ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

Hey, I'm glad you find me amusing. wdw_?

Why doesn't Nalgene  make cookware?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 20, 2002)

because they have a nice web page. maybe.

who else plays bass guitar?


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

I like to play bass guitar.

Who else think bass player are under-rated?


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

I certainly do.

Speaking of bass, did you know they now can use bass to knock down brick walls?


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

I know now. 

Does music run our lives? Or do we run it's?


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

We run it.

Hasn't everything been done before?


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

No, there are things you can't even imagine that havn't been done before.

What's the lifespan of a Asain Tick?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Dunno... encyclopedia has no listing for "_Asain_ Tick"


If we rule music, then why don't we just completely stop buying it and getting it off the Internet?


----------



## simX (May 20, 2002)

Because you suckers like to pay record companies $14.95 for the CDs you buy, while the artists themselves get like 5¢ per CD.  And then there's me who actually FOLLOWS that philosophy and gets all my music off the internet or from other people. 

By the way, I'd like to address valrus' question.  A perfect number is a number who's factors (besides itself) add up to the number.  6, for example, is a perfect number, since it's factors excluding itself (1, 2, and 3) add up to 6.  I forget what the term is for numbers whose factors add up to more than the number (like 12: 1 + 2 + 3 + 4 + 6 = 16 > 12).  I seem to remember it started with an "a".

Oh, and twyg, to answer your question: you couldn't have two people typing the same document because they'd each have to wait for each other to finish one word, so the benefits of having two people type on the same document are negated.   Of course, if you don't care about that, it would take the guy typing at 80 WPM 11.25 seconds to type a 15 word document (the speeds of the other two guys doesn't make a difference in this problem).

Hehe.  Let's see... if April showers bring May flowers, then what do May flowers bring?

(Hey, I have a proposition.  Let's make this a sort of game.  Let's make it so you want to find the RIGHT answer.  You can make up a bogus answer if you want, but if someone calls you on your bogus answer and tells the correct one, then the person who gave the bogus answer can't post in this thread until 10 other posts have been made.  Fair enough?  )


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

Pilgrims!!!!

Who was president during the spanish-american war?


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

McKinley? I think...

What number president was Jimmy Carter?


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

39

Who is the man on the Apple 1984 commercial supposed to represent?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Pretty sure it was supposed to represent the brainwashing of people by large corporations...


How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie-pop?

(if anyone's seen this commercial, which is pretty old, you know exactly what answer i'm looking for!  )


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

3

Who invented the lightbulb?


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

Thomas Edison.

What is BlingBling's first name?  (No, you can't answer it yourself )


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

DAMN!


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

Casey.

BTW, Big Brother from the 1984 commercial is supposed to represent IBM.

What are the words to "Prison Song" by System Of A Down?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
Following the rights movement 
You clamped on with your iron fists 
Drugs became conveniently 
Available for all the kids 
Following the rights movement 
You clamped on with your iron fists 
Drugs became conveniently 
Available for all the kids 
I buy my crack, I smack my bitch 
Right here in hollywood 
(nearly 2 million americans are 
incarcerated in the prison system 
prison system of the US) 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
(for you and me to live in) 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
(for you and me to live in) 
Minor drug offenders fill your prisons 
you don't even flinch 
all our taxes paying for your wars 
against the new non-rich 
Minor drug offenders fill your prisons 
you don't even flinch 
all our taxes paying for your wars 
against the new non-rich 
I buy my crack, I smack my bitch 
right here in hollywood 
The percentage of americans in the prison system 
prison system, has doubled since 1985 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
(for you and me to live in) 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
For you and I, For you and I, For you and I. 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
For you and me 
Oh baby, you and me. 
All research and successful drug policy show 
that treatment should be increased 
And law enforcement decreased 
While abolishing mandatory minimun sentences 
All research and successful drug policy show 
that treatment should be increased 
And law enforcement decreased 
While abolishing mandatory minimun sentences 
Utilising drugs to pay for secret wars around the world 
drugs are now your global policy now you police the globe 
I buy my crack, I smack my bitch 
right here in hollywood 
Drug money is used to rig elections 
and train brutal corporate sponsored dictators 
around the world 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
(for you and me to live in) 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
(for you and me to live in) 
For you and I, for you and I, for you and I 
For you and I 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
for you and me 
oh baby, you and me


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

I knew you would answer that bling, but you didn't post a question.

BTW, I've memorized that song and sing it on a daily basis.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 20, 2002)

what are the lyrics to the primus song "shake hands with beef"


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

Shake Hands with Beef

There's a time for lies
And a time for truth
I say, eye for an eye
Eye for a tooth

When I roamed young
I'd scavenge around
Every nook and cranny
Of our little town

It's nice, so nice, to be

Pull out the cannon boys
Steal us some wine
Puff Tijuana Smalls
SHAKE HANDS WITH BEEF

She's so fine
She's so sweet
Mom and Pop they raised her
On huge slabs of meat

She's fine

A man of nine
Water derby day
Twenty six pumps
On a Crossman
And it's time to play

It's nice, so nice, to be

Pull out the cannon boys
Steal us some wine
Puff Tijuana Smalls
SHAKE HANDS WITH BEEF
------------------------------------------------------------------

What's the lead singer of System Of A Down's name?


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

Pete Murray

Um... Can't think of question right now.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Pete Murray*



ERRRRRRRRRRRRRR! (BUZZER)

Serj Tankian!  



> _Originally posted by simX _
> *You can make up a bogus answer if you want, but if someone calls you on your bogus answer and tells the correct one, then the person who gave the bogus answer can't post in this thread until 10 other posts have been made.*


In accordance to the new rules, you must not post a question or answer for at least 10 more replies! 

Who knows the name of the new band that Tom Delonge & Travis Barker belong to?


----------



## xoot (May 20, 2002)

Someone, but not me.

Did you know that Bluefusion's website is actually http://www.bluefusionmedia.net/????


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

Boxcar Racer. I love that song "I Feel So"!

What's the name of Wes Borland's other band?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Big Dumb Face


Do you (the person to answer this question) hate Boy Bands such as Backstreet Boys, NSync, B2K, 98 Degrees, etc. as much as I do?

xoot: in accordance with the new rules, you must not post for at least 10 more messages since wdw proved your answer wrong.  we're trying to promote something good here!


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

I HATE Those bands!

What band was DJ Letal in when he made his first hit?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

I have no idea...  sorry...

Does anyone else find the huge bass "BOOOOOM" of a subwoofer (or in my case, a stereo outfitted with three subs per speaker) very thereputic?


----------



## xoot (May 20, 2002)

I never had a subwoofer. 

Does anyone find Blue's pictures thereputic?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Yes! I love that sound! 

i won't take your privledges away bluefusion... but the answer is House of Pain

xoot: you disobeyed the rules!!!!!!!  bad xoot! there is no punishment except for stop posting for at least 10 messages...

Does anyone here hate Apple (wait! wait! hold on!!!!!!) for not pressuring Motorola or IBM to make their processors faster... we should be up to 1.5 GHz by now... easily!


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> 
> ERRRRRRRRRRRRRR! (BUZZER)
> ...


Hey, now technically it says BOGUS answer. I actually thought that was the real answer, so technically I can still post.

EDIT: Bluefusion:! You answered the Portable as the first computer with LCD screen. However,   from http://lowendpc.com/history/index.shtml :

The first laptop computer also arrived in 1981, the Epson HX-20 (a.k.a. Geneva). The HX-20 was about 8.5" by 11" and maybe 1.5-2" thick and used a microcassette to store data. If I recall correctly, it displayed 4 lines of 40 characters on an LCD screen above the keyboard.

Now, seeing as the first mac didn't come out before 1984 and this had a lcd screen...


----------



## simX (May 20, 2002)

I'm annoyed that processor speeds are not higher than 1 GHz, but it's not Apple's fault.

What was the first personal computer that sold with an LCD?

(BTW, macguy, "bogus" = "wrong", so you violated the rules too.   Another 10-post-wait punishment for you  NO arguing.   )


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

I would guess it to be the Macintosh Portable (which was DEFINITELY not portable in any sense of the word!)

Which is better: the first System of a Down album, or Toxicity?


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

Toxicity, by far.

What do you think of my new avatar? Sexy or what?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Yeah, I also agree: Toxicity kicks ass!

Love the avatar, dude. But I liked the last one too! What happened?

What is your favorite song?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Very hard question... too hard to answer...

Anything on these albums:

Hybrid Theory - Linkin Park
Toxicity - System Of A Down
Infest - Papa Roach

and numerous others...


question.... er....

Can you spot me $5000 for a TiBook?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Yep, Linkin Park and System... good bands... but, uh, Papa Roach?  sorry, i just have this great hate of that band  

I honestly couldn't have answered that question myself. I just don't know. I think it would probably be something no one here has heard of, just in value of its wierdness. "I'm Not Driving Anymore" by Rob D has to be up there...  GODDAMN is that song cool! 

Answer: no. If I had $5000, I'd probably buy an older 867 G4 with a Cinema Display (I love my iMac, but...)

Question: Why is it that the more hard drive space you have, the more you waste? I can't understand how my documents folder became 7 GB.. I mean, there's practically NOTHING in there...I don't think...


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

"The more you get the more you spend." 

Which would you choose? Date with a super model, or the chance to own Apple for a day?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Date with a supermodel. I don't WANT to own Apple. Steve does fine. I could never do anything very efficiently, anyway.

Why does my iBook say it runs at "Processor Type/Speed: G3 500 MHz (499 MHz)" in Apple System Profiler?


----------



## TheTick (May 20, 2002)

( not answering question)hmmmm... Bluefusion, if you read macguy17s post and the rules stated above, technically you couldn't post for ten replies...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

K, you're right. Didn't read Macguy's post. I'm out for ten rounds, k? I lurk. Watch me lurk. Lurk lurk lurk.

Somehow my lurking isn't very menacing...


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

Answer: Actually he can post within 10 replies, as long as everybody else get's equally treated. Everybody's opinion is welcomed! As long as they don't answer their own personal question.

Question: Who thinks they should get a Steve Balmer excersize program going?


----------



## TheTick (May 20, 2002)

Answer: Bald overweight middleaged men running around screaming? Sounds fun =) The inspiration certainly needs some excersise =)

Question: If i met a man coming from St. Ives who had seven wives and each wive had 7 daughters and each daughter had 7 sacks and in each sack were 7 kittens, how many people did I meet on the road to St. Ives.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 20, 2002)

only you know, the kittens might know to. 

btw st. ives is a awsome little town, i came into the new milenia in that town, and almost died there to(long story). 

thetrick- i dont know what it was called but it is some resaurant in st. ives that had great fish and chips have you been there?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

The answer would have to be 49, right?

I got a good question for ya's...

WHY ON EARTH did Chimera open up when I clicked the link to this thread in my email? OmniWeb is my default browser, and Chimera isn't even on the main drive (it's on an external).... what on EARTH caused that, do ya suppose?


----------



## TheTick (May 20, 2002)

Hmmmm... Both of you are wrong.

The answer was 1. I never said the wives/daughters/kittens were with him, did I?
You are the missing Link. G'bye.
Id like to hear that story sometime satanic.


----------



## Trip (May 21, 2002)

Answer: Maybe Chimera is in love with somebody? 

Question: Who's been to mars?


----------



## voice- (May 21, 2002)

I've seen Bugs Bunny there on TV

Why are most of the good TV-shows cancelled?


----------



## twyg (May 21, 2002)

Because corporate america knows what's good for you.

Should I stay at my current employer, or move on accepting change?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 21, 2002)

Change is always a good thing, but if you enjoy your current job then don't leave it.

Is anyone else as excited as I am about the Matrix sequels coming out next year?


----------



## Trip (May 21, 2002)

I probably am. If not more. 

Anybody excited about WarCraft III coming out next month?


----------



## xoot (May 21, 2002)

WarCraft III??? I thought it was already out! 

When will I get 1000 posts? (opinion)


----------



## simX (May 21, 2002)

You will get 1000 posts really soon (not to say they're quality  ).

How many birth day's does the average person have?


----------



## xoot (May 21, 2002)

95 (probably), but I will love longer!!!!! 

What is an iDisk?


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

It's a service Apple provides that allows users to store files online.

Why does Apple love its customers so much?


----------



## simX (May 21, 2002)

*BUZZZZZ* WRONG!

xoot:  I said "birth days", not "birthdays".  The average person always only has 1 "birth day".

(And you'd be wrong anyway about "birthdays".  The average lifespan of men is around 72 and women around 76, so the average number of "birthdays" would be around 74.)

No posting for 10 posts!

An iDisk is something that Apple provides to all users who sign up for an iTools account that allows you to access files on the iDisk from anywhere.  It also allows you to publish websites, and download software directly from the iDisk.  The user is allowed 20 MB of his/her own files on his/her iDisk.

EDIT:  D'oh.  Apple loves its customers so much because it realizes that if it produces sucky products it will almost surely go out of business, unlike some unnamed ILLEGAL MONOPOLY we all know and "love" (i.e. "love" = hate).

How many total "colors" of non-flat-panel iMacs were there?  I say "colors" because your answer should include the blue dalmation and flower power "colors".


----------



## macguy17 (May 21, 2002)

hmmmm... could it be 15?

What current icon scheme do I have going right now?
(picture was posted in another thread)


and also...
I counted the first iMac (berry blue) and the second wave, the one with colors, in addition to the SL iMac as different colors
Well BUZZZZZZZZ
 Half wrong.
The grass and, with DragThing, Star Wars icons.


----------



## simX (May 21, 2002)

*BUZZZZZ* WRONG!

There were 13 colors of non-flat-panel iMacs.

Bondi Blue, Blueberry, Tangerine, Grape, Strawberry, Lime, Graphite, Ruby, Sage, Snow, Indigo, Blue Dalmation, Flower Power

(Sorry I'm ruthless.  )

No posting for 10 posts.  (Oh, another new rule: if you tell somebody they're wrong, and then YOU are actually wrong, and someone calls YOU on it, then you have to sit out for _20_ posts.  Just so there's a bit of an incentive not to call people on it.  )

If you're talking about a grass icon theme, macguy17, then it's the grass in the Dock icon scheme. 

What was the code-name of the G4 cube?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 21, 2002)

"Trinity".

What were the three code names for the three design phases of the Twentieth Anniversary Macintosh? Betcha can't get all three.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

Spartacus, Pomona, Smoke & Mirrors 



Next time ask me something I don't know 



What is the basis of quantum theory ??


----------



## simX (May 21, 2002)

macguy17:  Cheater!  No editing!   Plus, icon scheme is different from DragThing scheme, so I'm not wrong. 

Bluefusion:  Oh, you bet I can.

The three codenames for the Twentieth Anniversary Macintosh are "Spartacus", "Pomona", and "Smoke and Mirrors".

Ha! 


What was the first game made for the Macintosh that runs in color?

EDIT:  Grr, JohnnyV.    Skip my question, because I can't answer Johnny's.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

Too late simX, I beat ya to it!! My question rules over yours  Nah, Nanna, Nanna!!


Beside yours is Crystal something or other


----------



## simX (May 21, 2002)

Lol.  I could buzz you on that one too.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

Mine is really rather simple simX!


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 21, 2002)

who loves summer vacation?


----------



## TheTick (May 21, 2002)

Quantum Theory: Basically that an atom could exist only in a discrete set of stable energy states.

Question: Solve using the Quadratic Formula.

11x + 6x(squared)=10

sorry, couldn't figure out how to do exponents.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

Close enough tick



Ahhhh.....!!!! no more math,  just had a calculus exam today!!


Do I have to show my work?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 21, 2002)

OK, just to even it up... that game would by Crystal Quest, right, simX?


----------



## macguy17 (May 21, 2002)

Yup that is correct BlueFusion.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 21, 2002)

OK then...

If I got a nickel every time Windows crashed anywhere in the world, how much money would I have?


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

Ninty billion, cagillian dollars. 

What time is it?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

Too late to be up on an exam night (10:35pm)




What are the prime factors of 365*30*24*60*60?


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

365=5x73
30=2x5x3
24=2x2x2x3
60=2x2x3x5


What's your favorite TV show?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

Bizzz!!  


Prime factors of those numbers multiplied together!! 


(365*30*24*60*60)?


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

Oh.

Wow that's a big number.

The answer is:

2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x3x3x3x3x5x5x5x5x73
 

OK. Now what's your favorite TV show?


----------



## TheTick (May 21, 2002)

The Tick! (the animated one you doof!)

What is the quadratic Formula?


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

You can't answer that without the IMG code (which is turned off in Herve's Bar & Grill) turned on. So the only way someone can answer that is by doing this:

http://www.dictionary.com/search?q=quadratic Formula



What's Marylyn Manson's real name?


----------



## macguy17 (May 22, 2002)

Brian Warner
PS You spelled his name wrong. It's Marilyn.

What is the name of the pirate ship given to you by your uncle in Ev Nova?


----------



## Hypernate (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheTick _
> *Quantum Theory: Basically that an atom could exist only in a discrete set of stable energy states.
> 
> Question: Solve using the Quadratic Formula.
> ...



Exponents can be expressed as 4^2 or 5^3 etc.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

This thread is dying.... you people and your exponents... someone ask a damn question!  (I'm out, I think...)


----------



## nkuvu (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *You can't answer that without the IMG code (which is turned off in Herve's Bar & Grill) turned on. So the only way someone can answer that is by doing this:
> 
> http://www.dictionary.com/search?q=quadratic Formula*



This is incorrect.  Using parentheses to indicate grouping as in a regular mathematical equation, the quadratic formula is (negative b plus or minus the square root of (b squared minus four times a times c)) divided by two times a -- where a, b, and c are the coefficients for the quadratic equation a times x squared plus b times x plus c equal to zero.

In TheTick's example, a is 6, b is 11, and c is -10.  Using the quadratic formula, we get that one root or solution is: 0.667
and the other root or solution is: -2.500 (both answers rounded to three decimal places).

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck had to run an Execution Order debug script that couldn't set breakpoints on inlined functions but the function in question has to be verified to achieve 100% non-incidental code coverage according to the DO-178B specification?


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

What the? Please repeat. 

How much, on average, do Windows users perspire due to crashes/viruses/etc.?


----------



## nkuvu (May 22, 2002)

Repeat which part?  The quadratic formula is quite straightforward, I just didn't do all of the calculations.  TheTick didn't ask for a step-by-step accounting of the solution, just the solution itself.  

Oh, to answer your question: 3 gallons per hour

What I am tryng to do is verify the execution order of a number of functions given to us by our customer in a procurement specification....

I could babble on about this for another two hours and still no one would understand me...


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

Yes, nkuvu, you're a professor.  (j/k)

How much do Mac users emit joy due to happiness with their mac?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 22, 2002)

9.0x10^34 kilojoules/sec




How many watts is my powered sub?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

50? 100? 200?

Who has a higher watt stereo than me? Two "bazooka tube" subwoofers, 100 watts each; two midrange drivers, 75 watts each, two tweeters per speaker, 25 watts each...?

Anyone? 

LOL sometimes it's just fun to brag


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

800 (for the speaker system)

How many watts does my Apple Events part of my brain use?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 22, 2002)

Pick an answer bluefusion, one of those is correct



EDIT: doh, since xoot went had an posted....


None, you don't have a brain xoot




Will I pass my English final?


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

Use the force, and you will. (lame joke)

What is a lame joke?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 22, 2002)

Q. whats a fish with no eyes?
A. "fsh"



What kind of car does xoot have?


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

A custom tailored one from Nissan, GPS, Mac built in, smooth ride. (riding right now)

What kind of car does JohnnyD have?


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2002)

A red Honda Civic. 

Why do donuts have holes in them? Why couldn't they just be invented as a whole?


----------



## nkuvu (May 22, 2002)

I consulted the magic eight ball:  "Outlook not so good".

Which of course means that Microsoft wanted it to be that way, so they stole all the donut holes.  


My question: Who?


----------



## macguy17 (May 22, 2002)

That's Who.

No oine answered my question, so again...
What is the name of the pirate ship given to you by your uncle in EV Nova?


----------



## nkuvu (May 22, 2002)

Hervé.

I know that's wrong, so I'll go sit in the corner for a while...


----------



## simX (May 23, 2002)

macguy17:  A Starbridge?  I have no idea, really.  (Me feels a 10-post outage soon.)

How do you pronounce "ghoti"?  (Use phonetic spelling as best you can.)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

Answer: You don't.
Question: That wasn't the correct answer, was it?


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2002)

Answer: Nope, I read in a magizine once that it was spelled "ghotie".
Question: How many hours does it take to assemble one imac?


----------



## Paragon (May 23, 2002)

Answer: None...it only takes 10 min. (atleast that's what it took me)

Question: What's the Danish word for "wastewater".


----------



## nkuvu (May 23, 2002)

Microsoft?  

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## macguy17 (May 23, 2002)

4Nkuvu, simX,your out for 10 rounds. The ship is called the Unrelenting.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 23, 2002)

Do you want a cookie?


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2002)

Answer: I'd love a cookie.
Question: How many different flavors of "Jelly" are there?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 23, 2002)

most likely there is one for every fruit

who cant wait till the perfect mac 

g5 dual 1.8 ghz
2 gigs true ddr ram w/ 333 mother board
ata 133 hard drives
two slots for superdrive and super fast 52x cd-burner
apg 8x  
geforece 4 ti with 128 ram

perfect mac that will be actualy possible within the next year


----------



## ksuther (May 23, 2002)

I can't wait to get the perfect Mac, I'm saving up for it right now 

Here's a good one...
What does e^((pi)(i)) equal? That is E to the pie, eye power.
Tell me WHY also, not just punch it into your calculator 
That should be plenty of challenge, my math teacher showed us in class today


----------



## xoot (May 23, 2002)

Answer: -1. Here is why.

Question: Why was this equation in the Simpsons?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

To prove yet again that the Simpsons is a far more intelligent, intellectual, find-the-hidden-meanings-and-make-fun-of-yourself-at-the-same-time program than 99% of the other shows on TV, regardless of what my mom seems to think.

Question: Why is Windows XP so much better than previous versions? It annoys the hell out of me that they actually did a DECENT job this time around (GUI oddities and idioticly complicated setup issues aside)...


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 23, 2002)

Why didn't blue ask a question?


----------



## xoot (May 23, 2002)

Why is fox thinking of discontinuing it?


----------



## ksuther (May 23, 2002)

No, I'm sorry, the Simpsons are still stupid 

xoot cheated


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

The day the kill the Simpsons is the day I realize how stupid people really are


----------



## xoot (May 23, 2002)

Ah. But you already have. 

Hey that wasn't cheating! It's called internet. And ask.com. Duh.


----------



## simX (May 23, 2002)

Heehee that was a fast ten rounds.

*BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*

Bluefusion: Sit out 10 posts!    You pronounce "ghoti" as you would "fish".  "gh" as in "enough", "o" as in "women", and "ti" as in "nation".  HA! 

xoot:  Because Fox is utter crap.  

How long does a day last at the north and south poles?


----------



## Valrus (May 23, 2002)

This is NOT an answer to a recent question.

But I think simX said this:



> By the way, I'd like to address valrus' question. A perfect number is a number who's factors (besides itself) add up to the number. 6, for example, is a perfect number, since it's factors excluding itself (1, 2, and 3) add up to 6. I forget what the term is for numbers whose factors add up to more than the number (like 12: 1 + 2 + 3 + 4 + 6 = 16 > 12). I seem to remember it started with an "a".



Nice job simX! Some terminology for you: factors besides the number itself are, I think, called "proper" factors.
Also. Given a natural number _n_, if _n_'s proper factors sum to more than _n_, then _n_ is called "abundant." If they sum to less than _n_, it's "deficient."

-the valrus


----------



## Valrus (May 23, 2002)

Also, e^(pi * i) + 1 = 0 is the coolest formula ever. 

-the valrus


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2002)

Answer: Uhh...half a year for one day? 
Question: Can you come up with a definition for a "Sason". What is it?


----------



## Paragon (May 24, 2002)

Answer: sason is swedish for season.

Question:  How many kilograms is 1kN?


----------



## bighairydog (May 24, 2002)

Just over a hundred

What, you think this is some kind of Rhetorical Question?

Bernie     )


----------



## dricci (May 24, 2002)

Yes.

How much bandwidth and disk space does threads like this waste on Admin's server? Or more important, will Admin be switching to an Xserve soon?


----------



## Paragon (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighairydog _
> *Just over a hundred
> 
> What, you think this is some kind of Rhetorical Question?
> ...



biiizzzzz....not true. It's 100 kg. (not over).


----------



## bighairydog (May 24, 2002)

Not much, at least this isn't one of those attachment based threads.

How fast can you down a pint of beer?

BTW Paragon - it's been a long time since I did my GCSE physics, but I thought one Kilogram excerted a force of 'g' newtons, g being 9.81. 1000/g = 101.9368, i.e. just over a hundred. The value of 10 Newtons to the Kilo is an approximation 

Bernie     :o)


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

3.254 seconds

who likes the band mudvayne?


----------



## bighairydog (May 24, 2002)

// edit - removed some libellous comments about mudvayne fans...
Replacement answer - approximately 500,000 (at a guess)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck?

Bernie      )


----------



## Paragon (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighairydog _
> *BTW Paragon - it's been a long time since I did my GCSE physics, but I thought one Kilogram excerted a force of 'g' newtons, g being 9.81. 1000/g = 101.9368, i.e. just over a hundred. The value of 10 Newtons to the Kilo is an approximation
> 
> Bernie     :o) *



True...I thought you meant more than that.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

question: could bighairydog have been meaner and more unaccepting of other peoples feelings and views in his last post on this thread?


----------



## bighairydog (May 24, 2002)

Probably not.

Sorry, I didn't mean personal offence, I was just in a really bad mood when I wrote that post. Deep breath... it's passed now. It was way over the top, and I'll go edit it now.

Sorry.

Bernie     )


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

hey its fine i get in bad moods myself from times to time,

we just need to remind ourselves we are all friends here, we all have alot in common (macs's)

Question: who needs a hug?


----------



## Valrus (May 24, 2002)

Answer _and_ Question: Don't we all?

-the valrus


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

Some members need more than hugs.  I'm not saying who, and I'm not saying what else they might need.  

Who is looking forward to a three day weekend?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

hell 3 day weekend im looking forward to 3 months of nothing! (yes)

question:what is your favorite flavor of poptart


----------



## Paragon (May 24, 2002)

I would if I had one.

question: how many different mac's has been in production till now?


----------



## Paragon (May 24, 2002)

argh...

a satanic one. 

How many mac's has been in production till now?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

yes.... yes... evil pastery...... ahahahahahaha


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

Diabolical laughter


----------



## Trip (May 24, 2002)

Answer: Uhm...

Question: Why is it that a wide majority of posts in this thread do not go along with the point of this topic?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Diabolical laughter *



Oops, my fault. From the last three posts, this thread looked like the Word Association thread. Sorry 

Answer: Because I have too many browser windows open and can't keep track of them all


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2002)

Whats the current question?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

We'll need a new one. You can go, I guess. . . Trip? What do you say?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2002)

We'll start out with an easy one:


What is a way to drive a chemical reaction to completion??


----------



## macguy17 (May 24, 2002)

Answer: Just pop it the back- it won't mind.
QUestion: How many docks (including the original) do I have?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2002)

BIIIZZZZ wrong answer macguy!


----------



## macguy17 (May 24, 2002)

ok, so it was a sarcastic answer.
o thought it was funny heehee... drive to completion


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2002)

You are out for ten rounds


----------



## macguy17 (May 24, 2002)

NO ONE CAN STOP ME MUHAHAHA.

Ok 10 rounds it is.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

We seem to have hit a dead end.... err....


----------



## JohnnyV (May 25, 2002)

Doesn't anyone know the answer?? I thought it was an easy one myself (I did, really). Alright, where is chemisty_geek??


----------



## Trip (May 26, 2002)

Anwser: chemisty_geek is at home right now in bed, trying to decide if he should get up now...or sleep for a few more minutes.

Question: Why are some guys making this thread so difficult? Answers don't have to be correct...it's just for fun to see the results we can get!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 26, 2002)

Answer: we like to make it difficult to test our peer's knowledge 


Question: What does the official "Diver's flag" look like?


----------



## nkuvu (May 26, 2002)

Red background with a white slash on it.

Why ask why?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 26, 2002)

Answer: to gain knowledge and determine an answer


Question: Should I ask this girl I know to a movie?


----------



## nkuvu (May 26, 2002)

It depends on whether you like the girl or not, and what movie you plan to see.

Who is on first?


----------



## Paragon (May 26, 2002)

Answer: Yes

Question: What's on second


----------



## Trip (May 26, 2002)

Answer: Who?

Question: what color was Elvis's original hair?


----------



## Valrus (May 27, 2002)

I don't know! *Third base!*

-the valrus


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2002)

Answer: Uh...what was the question?

Question: Does anybody know a good link to an site with AppleScript Studio tutorials/samples?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 27, 2002)

Answer: no (but there is always cocoadevcentral.com)


Question: where is jadey? haven't seen her lately


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

havent seen her

who is jadey?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

A person on MacOSX.com, she mods as well.

What is the Matrix?


----------



## xoot (May 27, 2002)

This:



> |_|_|_|_|_|_
> _|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_
> _|_|_|_|_|_|
> ...



At least, part of it.

Anyone here saw "A Beautiful Mind?"


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Yep, I did. AMAZING movie! Better the second time though, since you know what's coming.


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2002)

Answer: I never saw that movie. 

Question: How do you say "Hola" in Spanish?


----------



## ksuther (May 28, 2002)

Umm, hola is Spanish. Was that a trick question? 

How many days of school do you have left?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Answer: about a week, all finals.

Question: how many posts should you have before you ask for a congrats thread?


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2002)

Answer: 999 I would think.

Question: Is it just me or is the point to congrats thread to 1) spam and get even more posts. or 2) welcome the member into the "real" community?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

second choice i think

who thinks spymac's latest article is disapointing


----------



## twyg (May 28, 2002)

Haven't read it, but then again, I never do.

How many people on these boards think spymac tells the truth anyway?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

SpyMac is GOD. They are dead-on with everything... except, as you should know, the iWalk, which was a joke! Come on! Although I have no doubt that Apple would be looking into something LIKE this at some point in the future.

But seriously, SpyMac has NEVER been wrong since. They are frighteningly accurate.

999!


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *999!  *


Is that a question?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Statement of fact. But it could be a question. What do you think of the number 999?


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

It's one less than 1000.

Do you think?


----------



## Valrus (May 28, 2002)

Intermittently.

Who's your daddy?

-the valrus


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

Valrus, Valrus! daddy, daddy! (thats an answer i think)

uhm who likes fruit smothies


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

I'm sure someone does.  I'll avoid saying "I do, I do" just in case it's some obscure reference to something I don't like.  If it's a reference to fruit smooshed up with ice and/or ice cream, I do, I do.  

Sorry, slow at work today....  

If you could be any animal, what would you be?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

A dolphin.

What's your favorite Mac application?


----------



## Paragon (May 28, 2002)

Answer: a tortoise of course.
Question: how many angels can stand on one pinhead?


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

Twelve using Photoshop.

Hee hee, two answers with one sentence!

Who needs less caffeine?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

I need more caffeine.

Why am I so depressed today, even though everything has been great?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

perhaps a chemical imbalence in the brain.

what is your absolutly favorite hard rock song.


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2002)

Answer: Britney Spears - Oops I did it again.

Question: Would you be willing to give me your credit card number?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

No. I don't have a credit card.

Read the question carefully:

What happen in AD 2101?


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

That depends on which reality you live in.

Anyone else find Trip's avatar and Member Status and post count to be hilarious?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Yay! xoot got it right!

xoot: unless I'm mistaken, it's the same sound as one hand clapping (uh, it's a zero-k file...)


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

I find it very amusing.
(bluefusion war was beginning!)
what happen?
somebody set us up the bomb.
what?
we get signal!
good afternoon gentleman
all your base are belong to us
you are on the path to destruction
what he say?
you have no chance to survive make your time

Question: What is this sound?
www.angelfire.com/clone/weasel/index.html
it says here it is. I think you should click that to hear the sound.
and Blue, I AM NOT XOOT lol.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmmmm is he in leaque with me?


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

I am so totally lost...


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2002)

Answer: We all get lost, sometimes.

Question: Did anybody get my 666 stunt?


----------



## ksuther (May 28, 2002)

Yes, satan has caught you red-handed.

I don't have a good question at the moment


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Why does Trip keep changing his avatar?


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

Because he had 666 posts, and so had to modify his Member Status to be, uh, Heck Spawn (  ) and his location to be, uh, that fiery place.  You know, heck.

How do you get blocked on questions?  There are millions of billions of billions of things to ask about in the world...


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Well, some of them don't come to you. And some are personal. And there are millions of billions of explanations out there, not in this thread.

Why doesn't xoot have ops in IRC?


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2002)

Answer: Because Trip doesn't know what ops is?

Question: Why doesn't xoot get the 666 thing? Or does he?


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

I do.

Why is Yoshi so nice he grants me ops?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 28, 2002)

yoshi needs more mods on IRC 

Why is Ed not the official counsilor of the board ? 


PS: trip you need to decide on an avatar so I can put it on my web page


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

Because he's the official gardener.

If you could change your life, what would you do (if anything)?


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Erase the part where xoot comes in 

What is this sound? 
(when there click here it is  )


----------



## wdw_ (May 29, 2002)

Sound like a boiling tea pot.


----------



## simX (May 29, 2002)

BUZZZ wrong.

That is air coming out of something (not sure what).

What is the name of the person who made the icon for Memory Usage Getter? (see sig)


----------



## JohnnyV (May 29, 2002)

Answer:  Bryce "Scale the icon yourself!" Taenzer

Question: Who has a semi-special thanks and isn't Bryce Taenzer?



(Thats a terrible plug SimX  )


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Me 

I know that's wrong, so I'll just sit quietly in a corner over here...


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

who has dial up internet?


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

I do

What is the point of life the universe, and everything?


----------



## wdw_ (May 29, 2002)

That cheese that comes in a spray can.

Who else bought the movie "Freddie Got Fingered"?


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2002)

Answer: I didn't officially buy it, but I own it! 

Question: What does the 'AK' stand for in AdmiralAK?


----------



## ksuther (May 29, 2002)

The gun, AK47. This is why you pronounce his name Admiral A.K., not ack (Ed)

Who else is happy I just finished my last day of school? (Just finals left)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

I don't really care, although it's good that you're done... I'm almost done with my finals, too!   (I don't expect anyone to be excited about that, either)...

Question: Doesn't the AK stand for asskicker?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 29, 2002)

Yes teh AK stands for @$$ kicker ;-)
(why would I be an admiral if I werent an AK ? )


What does XAQ in xaqintosh stand for ?


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

Zack/Zackary

How do you pronounce xoot?


----------



## macguy17 (May 29, 2002)

Zoot
How do you prounounce the AK in admiralAK?


----------



## simX (May 29, 2002)

ay kay (the long a sound, not the long i sound)

How do you pronounce the capital of Missouri  Saint Loo-is or Saint Loo-ee?

P.S.  Heehee.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 29, 2002)

Saint Loo-is

Question: Why did the hotsink on my G4 just give me a first degree burn (not kidding) and why didn't the fan come on if its so stinking hot?


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!

Jefferson City is the capitol of Missouri, not St. Louis.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 30, 2002)

Doh!!


Don't ya hate it when you speed read something and read what you want to see instead of what is written?


Looks like I'm out for ten rounds....


----------



## simX (May 30, 2002)

JohnnyV:  Note the "P.S.  Heehee."  

To answer your question, though... maybe something is wrong with your fan if it didn't come on.

A plane crashed on the border of Canada and the United States a couple years ago.  Where were the survivors buried?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

The survivors weren't buried, they survived.

What sorts of things do you do instead of your Mac and/or TV if you have no electricity for an extended period of time?


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

Read.

What is the name of the hologram in the All Your Base Are Belong To Us video?


----------



## twyg (May 30, 2002)

Bob.

Why can't we listen to our gut feelings, and not be called crazy?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

Because if I did, I'd scare the hell out of most of you. 

Why do I keep losing things?


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

BUZZZZZZ
his name is cats.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

*pshaw* even I knew that one. Does that mean my question doesn't work? I knew he was wrong but I was waiting for some to come clean it up. It's Cats. Cats: How are you gentlemen !! All your base are belong to us. You are on the way to destruction.


----------



## simX (May 30, 2002)

You keep losing things because you're very forgetful.

If a farmer had 20 sheep, and during an outbreak of a deathly disease, all but 8 died.  How many did the farmer have left?


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

The survivors lived.  Oh, wait, this is the sheep question.  Eight.  Seems a lot like the survivors question, though... 

Have you ever seen a sheep go beserk and rampage through the local mall wearing a red headband and carrying a machine gun?


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2002)

Uhm...actually I did in a TV show once.

How many ants does it take to lift a 20 pound bag of potatoes?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 30, 2002)

Less than you would expet (some ants can lift 50x there body weight)




Question: Has anyone been able to compile CUPS in OS X.1?


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2002)

Answer: I would if I could, but I can't!

Question: What's CUPS?


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

Common Unix Printing System.  Verified by http://www.acronymfinder.com

How much is that doggie in the Windows?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 30, 2002)

"weel that gun is twoo dollars'" (snl)

how much do i hate windowsme?


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

How about 100%?

How much do you hate my new avatar?


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2002)

I hate it...Mmm...50.9999999ª%

Should I change my avatar, again?


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Yes.

Why not?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

It's CHIMERA! 

Do I look like Coby Dick of Papa Roach?


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

Hmmmm yes, if your hair was black it would look a lot like a picture I have of him.

What edition of Marathon did I post a picture of in another thread?


----------



## Valrus (May 30, 2002)

Marathon... um, Infinity!

Might as well guess since it always takes me about 25 posts to get back here anyway.

Who wrote _Cryptonomicon_? The novel, not the (I think fictional) text to which its title refers.

-the valrus


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

I'll give it to you Valrus, the answer I was really looking for was Marathon Phorever.  Ahh, the joy of resedit. Did I mention the credits says that me and my friends made it???


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

Neal Stephenson.

Who wrote Winnie the Pooh?


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

I don't watch Winnie the Pooh! 

Whose avatar is the coolest?


----------



## simX (May 30, 2002)

Mine, undoubtedly.

What's the name of the system in EV Nova that you can only get to once in every pilot file, and once you leave, you can never go back?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 30, 2002)

S7evyn
(Spelling?)


Where did my dock go?


----------



## scott (May 31, 2002)

To the lake where it belongs.

What rhymes with orange?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 31, 2002)

No real english words





Who wants to buy a TiBook 400 (512/30gig) for $2000?


----------



## Paragon (May 31, 2002)

Not me.

Who's going to win the soccer world championship this year?


----------



## simX (May 31, 2002)

Italy, without a doubt.

What is the secret weapon in Escape Velocity, and where does the sound come from?


----------



## Paragon (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Italy, without a doubt.
> *



Blasphemy...the right answer, of course, is Denmark.


----------



## Trip (Jun 1, 2002)

Answer: DENMARK!

Question: What's the international color for "super hero"?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

red

who could go for a realy good pizza right now, mmmmm peporoni.....


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Heh... I like cheese better

Who is gonna make my congrats thread?


----------



## simX (Jun 1, 2002)

BUZZZZZZZZZZZ!

Trip, the secret weapon in Escape Velocity is not Denmark.   

Sit out for 10 rounds, especially since Denmark SURELY is not going to win the championship (World Cups for Italy = 3, World Cups for Denmark = 0... 'nuf said). 

RacerX already made your congrats thread, xoot.

And now back to my original question that everyone conveniently ignored:

What is the secret weapon in Escape Velocity, and where does the sound come from (not the sound that the weapon makes, but the sound when you activate it)?


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 1, 2002)

The Forklift; "they try and kill him with a forklift (sung)"



Question: what time is it?


----------



## Trip (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, according to the official EV:N team there is no "secret weapon" in the game, unless you have installed a plug-in. The only *real* secret in EV:N is *** **** **** ***** ** * *** ***! 

Question: What's a family of 3 goose's called?


----------



## Valrus (Jun 1, 2002)

A gaggle!

What's your favorite book?

-the valrus


----------



## Trip (Jun 1, 2002)

That would have to be the most recent book I read, it's new: _"The Adventures of Blue Avenger!"_. You should look it up, very interesting!

What if gravity was reveresed every 5 minutes?


----------



## Valrus (Jun 1, 2002)

I guess there would have to be something very big orbiting the Earth!

What is time? Put some thought into your answer or you're out for 10 rounds. No Dilbert-esque "It's a magazine!" responses. 

-the valrus


----------



## Trip (Jun 1, 2002)

Time is the answer to all those questions you'll never know the answer too. Time is age, always going, and never slowing. Time is what makes life so worth living.

If you were to do in exactly one hour, what would you do within that hour?


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Time is the answer to all those questions you'll never know the answer too... If you were to do in exactly one hour, what would you do within that hour? *



Time.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

question:  who is bored of siting on there ass without a car.


----------



## Trip (Jun 2, 2002)

Answer: I actually don't mind not having a car, I can skateboard. 

Question: What's your mothers maiden name?


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Answer & Question: Why should I tell you?


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

Because he wants her to change it back.

What are the three most signifigant events that have happened in the world (and MacOSX) since I "left" (sure feels like it) it on Friday afternoon? (I didn't check any news or anything for a whole weekend, so I have absolutely no idea what's going on in the world. So, um, if anyone would care to fill me in (MacOSX.com events probably best, as I can find world news anywhere )


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Ok, first and second events:

1. All the people that got into irc were jealous of me because I had ops in #lobby

2. I changed my avatar

Maybe something not about me...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

lol i changed my title from "here come the bastards!" to "death to small mammals"
(extention of xoots last post)


----------



## Valrus (Jun 4, 2002)

Nice answer, Trip. 

Sorry, late reply.

-the valrus


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

Admiral had his commencement from college, and i from 8th grade. I got my own congrats threead for said event. yay.


----------



## simX (Jun 4, 2002)

BUZZZZZZZ!

xoot: That was two things, not three.  So technically you're wrong.    SIT OUT for ten rounds. 

And Trip, if you looked at my original question, I was referring to the original Escape Velocity game. 

Since no one seemed to ask a question, I guess I'll pounce on this opportunity.

What is Fermat's (sp?) Last Theorem?


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *xoot: That was two things, not three.  So technically you're wrong. *



Hey! You're not running the show here! Trip is!


----------



## Valrus (Jun 5, 2002)

Uh oh, math.

Fermat's Last Theorem states that there is no integral value of n greater than 2 such that x^(n) + y^(n) = z^(n).

Bonus: It was proved by Andrew Wiles in 1994. Finally!

No one else is going to ask a math question, so I'll take the chance while it's here... and step up the difficulty a bit...

What is the name for the cardinality of the integers?
By the way, it's the same as that of the rational numbers, but not the same as the reals.

Do some research...

-the valrus


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2002)

aleph-null or aleph-nought?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 14, 2002)

neither

why has't Blizzard made Starcraft II yet?


----------



## Trip (Jun 14, 2002)

Because they're too busy boasting about Warcraft III!

Why was Warcraft III's release date pulled back? It was originally set for June 13th!!!


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *neither
> 
> why has't Blizzard made Starcraft II yet? *



I was giving an answer to Valrus' question. I just wasn't sure if it was correct.


----------



## ksuther (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Because they're too busy boasting about Warcraft III!
> 
> Why was Warcraft III's release date pulled back? It was originally set for June 13th!!!  *



It's GM right now, and will be on shelves by July 3rd right now!

When will they start work and Starcraft II, and how many times will it be delayed?


----------



## xoot (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm guessing never. They keep releasing updates. And maybe they will even realease an expansion pack.

What should I develop next?


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 14, 2002)

An Anti-xoot browser plugin

Where was I the last four days?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 14, 2002)

In a private location being held by a mass murder terrorist organization.

Where can I find a OS 9.1 cd for free so I can update my mac?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 14, 2002)

> I was giving an answer to Valrus' question. I just wasn't sure if it was correct.



yeah, but I figured that was the question also since you didn't post one.

Blingbling:
nowhere, get it cheap on eBay

What is Apple going to release for its next digital lifestyle device?


----------



## xoot (Jun 15, 2002)

Maybe tomorrow.

When are people going to stop making fun of me?


----------



## gamedog00 (Jun 15, 2002)

When you stop posting faster the cosmos can expand enough to make net space for all your posts.

Why does xoot have over fourty visitors to his blog?


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 16, 2002)

Because people always make bad chocies.


Why can't everyone let go and just dance?


----------



## gamedog00 (Jun 16, 2002)

Because dancing is stupid.

When will steve ballmer next make a public fool of himself?!?


----------



## xoot (Jun 16, 2002)

When Microsoft needs attention.

What is gamedog's website?


----------



## gamedog00 (Jun 16, 2002)

I don't have one... yet.

Why don't pc users have forums or communities?


----------



## xoot (Jun 16, 2002)

Because PC users don't have PC User Groups.

Are you going to get a Blog, gamedog?


----------



## gamedog00 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hell, no.

Why is this turning into a conversation between me and xoot?


----------



## Trip (Jun 16, 2002)

Because xoot keeps asking specific questions to you.

Why does xoot hang around on the computer all day when he's only 11? When I was 11 I had _a_ life. But now days.


----------



## xoot (Jun 16, 2002)

Because I have no life.

Why do you keep asking questions about me?


----------



## gamedog00 (Jun 16, 2002)

In response again (even if it isn't aloud), I don't have a life either and i'm 11.

We keep asking questions about you because your an enigma. We must know! 

What's the big deal about "having a life" and why can't you download one? Doesn't having a life constitute being stupid?


----------



## xoot (Jun 17, 2002)

Having a life means not being at your computer the whole day. At least that's what I think.

And, gamedog, you're 12.

Why am I so cool?


----------



## gamedog00 (Jun 17, 2002)

Damnit, you caught on to my scheme to make myself seem younger quicker then I thought... 

I wonder why no one is answering xoot's question... *cough cough* I'll rephrase it so you guys can answer it better.

Why is xoot's ego so big?


----------



## xoot (Jun 17, 2002)

Because i'm different.

What is  ^ ?


----------



## Trip (Jun 17, 2002)

xoot...you are officially banned from this thread. And no, this isn't a joke.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 17, 2002)

Since xoot is banned, I ask a question....

Does Jadey mountain bike or road bike? since she seems to be ignoring ksuther in kilonet


----------



## gamedog00 (Jun 17, 2002)

[Serene Voice] I don't believe jadey bikes in mundane circumstances. She walks (or rides) the spiritual path, that path of life, the universe, and everything... [/Serene Voice] or something...

Who was supermans father's, mother's, X roomate's, dentist's grandpa's, son's, daughter's, lawer?


----------



## Valrus (Jun 17, 2002)

Time for another way-super-late post. Paragon, you _were_ right. Nice job!

-the valrus


----------



## Trip (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Who was supermans father's, mother's, X roomate's, dentist's grandpa's, son's, daughter's, lawer? [/B]_


_

If you actually are superman fan (like myself, I'm #1 fan!) then you would know that superman's Mum didn't have a dentist. They didn't even have dentists on Krypton. So that cuts that question in half. 

And since we're on the subject:

In "Legacy of Superman" who (or what?) kills Superman?_


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 18, 2002)

super man dies?! but he's the man of steal?


----------



## Trip (Jun 18, 2002)

Sorry, the correct answer is: He dies when a train carrying (sp?) Kryptonite runs him over. Didn't you guys read the old "Legacy of Superman" comic storys? Man...that reminds me...I need to go to the book store today...


Question: anybody need anything while I'm at the bookstore?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, I need the books on learning C and Cocoa

question: What do you need to know before learning C?


----------



## Trip (Jun 18, 2002)

Before learning C? You need to learn how to read...that's about it. 

Can you tell me what event the "Kent State" was? HINT: Took place in late 1960's and took place in the USA.


----------



## jbromer (Jun 20, 2002)

... May 4, 1970, 4 students are killed by police in a riot/student protest over the Viet Nam war, after a several day standoff on the campus.

Just what exactly are the odds that the US will win against Germany tomorrow?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 20, 2002)

I dunno, 1 to 987?

Should I have saved up for an iPod or bought my RaveMP2300 that plays Clik Disks for $90?


----------



## xoot (Jun 20, 2002)

iPod.

Will I get dsl next week?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 20, 2002)

yes, you shall.

should i get the nomad 2c or another mp3 player, (besides high cost hard drive mp3 players)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 22, 2002)

get a fish and save some money!

question:how do you , prontgcounce


----------



## xoot (Jun 22, 2002)

Question and Answer combine: pronounce what?


----------



## Trip (Jul 5, 2002)

Pronounce the mis-spelled word in my question:

Why did this thraed die so quickly? I thought it was kind of fun for a while!


----------



## xoot (Jul 5, 2002)

*A:* It will not be dead anymore if people don't keep asking such hard mathematical questions.

_Q:_ Where do you think I went today?


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 5, 2002)

Answer: No where



Question:  Why can't I use my Credit/debit card online anymore?? (I used to not have any problems, but now I can't use it anywhere online; I have no problems using it at a physical store!)


----------



## Trip (Jul 6, 2002)

Answer: Maybe it expires soon and the online market can handle things like that? Better yet if it's a brand new card it won't work for a while. Sorry, no *real* help here. 

Question: You know why they call them "Debit" cards?


----------



## xoot (Jul 6, 2002)

*A:* Because they de-bit you. 

_Q:_ What is half-fact, half-opinion?


----------



## Trip (Feb 4, 2003)

Answer: Half-fact, half-opinion is a statement resulting with a half-fact, half-opinion kind of response.

Question: What do you get when you guzzle down sweets?


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 4, 2003)

Answer: A trip to the dentists'

Question: Where did xoot go?


----------



## Trip (Feb 4, 2003)

Answer: I think he got his computer taken away.

Question: When will xoot post next?!


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 4, 2003)

Answer: Never!!!


Question: What is Raoult's Law? (chem question)


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 4, 2003)

Answer:
When two liquids are mixed, the vapor pressure of the resulting solution roughly follows Raoult's Law, which states that the vapor pressure of the mixture is a function of the vapor pressures of the individual components and their mole fractions:

Ptot = PAXA + PBXB
where PA and PB are the vapor pressures of the A and B components and XB and XB are the mole fractions.

In reality, only mixtures of two similar liquids follow this law very closely: these are known as ideal solutions. Many solutions show either a higher or lower vapor pressure than expected.

If the vapor pressure of a solution is lower than expected, then the intermolecular bonds between the A and B molecules are stronger than either the A-A or B-B bonds. Since the bonds are stronger, it takes more energy to break them and thus fewer molecules enter the gas phase than in an ideal solution, resulting in a lower vapor pressure. The reverse is also true: if the vapor pressure is higher than expected, then the A-B bonds are weaker than the A-A or B-B bonds. Thus, comparing experimental results to Raoult's law can tell us a lot about the bonding between molecules. 

courtesy: http://learn.chem.vt.edu/tutorials/lsproperties/raoultslaw.html

Question: do we have to KNOW the answer, or is googling allowed?


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2003)

Answer: You can google. 

Question: Why don't you know the answer?


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 5, 2003)

Answer: I haven't done chemistry yet

Question: Why haven't I done chemistry yet?


----------



## chevy (Feb 5, 2003)

Answer: you're too young (not yet 10).

Question: What color is air ?


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2003)

Answer: Tinted green actually, but it's just really transparent!

Question: What is stoichiometry?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 5, 2003)

Answer: Calculation of the quantities of reactants and products in a chemical reaction.
or The quantitative relationship between reactants and products in a chemical reaction


Question: How did I do on my AP chem test and AP Calc test today?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 5, 2003)

Stoichiometry is the accounting, or math, behind chemistry.  Given enough information, one can use stoichiometry to calculate masses, moles, and percents within a chemical equation.

Thanks to http://www.shodor.org/UNChem/basic/stoic/

Question: When using Personal Web Sharing, why can I only see HTML files in the /Sites/ directory itself? I can't, for example see one in /Sites/web_design. I get a forbidden error when I try.
And yes, I know that this is probably not exactly what this thread it meant for, but I can't be bothered to post a new one!

PS, I am sooooo mad! I typed this all out, and then I hit Reset by mistake!


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 5, 2003)

Dang it Johnny!

Answer: I have NO idea, and honestly, I don't really care 
However, I will say 'I hope you did _great!_ to prevent you from hacking computer my computer...

Question, same as before


----------



## chevy (Feb 6, 2003)

Answer: you must share folders to make them available

Question: Why is the sky blue ?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 6, 2003)

Answer: Because of the ozone (O3 is blue).


Question: Should I ask a girl out?


BTW: I got a 91 on my AP calc test, don't know about chem yet


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 6, 2003)

*A*: Of course! But make sure you have a drink first! 

*Q*: Why do you have to take tests in the first place?


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 6, 2003)

A: because its the only way incompetent teachers know of judging their students' performance

Q: who is this girl johnny?


----------



## Trip (Feb 6, 2003)

Answer: the one girl, you know, with the hair.

Question: how do i know if she likes me?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 6, 2003)

*Q*: You ask her, Duh! (Of course, I have never had experience, but that would be a common sense answer.

*A*: What percentage of the registered users here are actually active? Like 0.02 or something?


----------



## chevy (Feb 8, 2003)

A&Q: Who knows ?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 8, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Not Valid!


----------



## chevy (Feb 8, 2003)

Answer: Yes, it is valid

Question: Why wouldn't it be valid ?


----------



## Trip (Feb 8, 2003)

Answer: If it didn't include a question or answer, like dlloyds last post in this thread.

Question: What exactly is 2+2?


----------



## pds (Feb 8, 2003)

The answer is obvious, but I thought there was no such thing as it... a stupid question ha hah ha!

if it takes seven men seven days to dig seven holes, how long does it take for one man to dig half a hole?


----------



## Cat (Feb 8, 2003)

> Question: What exactly is 2+2?



The answer depends:

For a neo-hilbertian-formalist it would be the product of re-writing the string of signs according to axiomatic rules. 

For a solipsistic intuitionist the product of a mental construction.

For a die-hard-empricist the average result obtained by a sufficient number of trials by all means possible (notches on a stick, calculator, test-persons, etc.). 

For early Husserl a collection of the two sub-collections (or sums) of multiplicities of unities, which in their abstraction are all identical to themselves (and only to themselves) and different from all others.

For a Fregean an element of an extra-mental ideal set of the sums of all couples.


I can go on a while I think ... 

(Notice: I am being quite serious about this.  )

However they would all agree to the answer being 4, but vastly disagree on what that would mean, what it would _be_ and how we obtained the result.


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pds _
> *The answer is obvious, but I thought there was no such thing as it... a stupid question ha hah ha!
> 
> if it takes seven men seven days to dig seven holes, how long does it take for one man to dig half a hole? *



A: Half a day

Q: Am I right?


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 8, 2003)

Answer: Hahaha...that's an old one.  Nope, *xaqintosh* - you _can't possibly_ dig half a hole...whatever you dig is a hole. Heh

Question:  A man walks to work everyday, and takes the stairs up to his office on the 40th floor, but when he leaves, he takes the elevator down to the first floor.  Why is this?


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 8, 2003)

awww crap. now I feel stupid.


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 8, 2003)

*A*: Because he is too short to reach the elevator button for Level 40.
You missed some of the joke though, it really goes like this:

A man goes to work each day (duh!). He takes the elevator to the 20th floor, and then walks up the stairs the rest of the way to Level 40. On the way down he rides the elevator all the way.
He does this every day except when he has a guest. When this happens he rides the elevator all the way up and down. Why is this?

*Q*: What is greater than God, and more evil than the devil? The rich need it, the poor have it, and if you eat it, you will die.


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 8, 2003)

Answer: nothing

Question: why do the seats in women's bathrooms go up like the ones in men's bathrooms? Isn't that kinda stupid?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 8, 2003)

Yay! 400th post!

*A*: I assume that you have been in one to check? 
But the Answer: Because it is cheaper, and the U.S. is based on making things as cheap as possible (Except for Apple )

*Q*: How many words are there in the English Language? (Should an interesting answer!)


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 8, 2003)

Answer: from askoxford.com
"There is no single sensible answer to this question. It is impossible to count the number of words in a language, because it is so hard to decide what counts as a word."

Question: Where can I get some clear tubing?? (Like clear PVC pipe)


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 8, 2003)

A: The local hardware store has everything you need

Q: Why can't I see my apache site via the DNS even though anyone else can?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 8, 2003)

*A*: Because you messed it up

*Q*: Is _any_ question valid here, or are those 'techie' type questions not allowed?


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 8, 2003)

A: any question!

Q: how did you know I messed it up?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 8, 2003)

*A*: You told me!

*Q*: Have you seen Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 8, 2003)

Answer: No, but it was our marching band's show this year


Question: where can I get clear piping (like PVC) since the local hardware store doesn't have it


----------



## chevy (Feb 9, 2003)

Answer: in the hardware store of the next town...
Question: how much information is there in a bit ?


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 9, 2003)

A: either an 0 or a 1

Q: How many bits in a byte?


----------



## chevy (Feb 9, 2003)

A: 8, or 256, depends what you are speaking about: a byte is represented by 8 bits, but it can have any natural value between 0 and 255 times one bit.
Q: How much faster are the new PowerMacs ?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 12, 2003)

Answer: they are THAT much faster

Question: where did xoot go?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 12, 2003)

*A*: Away, maybe he sold his Mac 

*Q*: Why are all the Safari icons in the Blue theme? I want some Graphite icons!


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 12, 2003)

A: aqua is better than graphite  make them yourself.

Q: where did xoot REALLY go?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 12, 2003)

A: dunno who is xoot 

Q: What is the most frustrating question that you remember you ever wanted answered but no one was able to answer to your question on a satisfying way?


----------



## chevy (Feb 12, 2003)

A: "how to be a millionaire"
Q: And which one is yours ?


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 12, 2003)

A: Where is xoot?  

Q: "


----------



## Feanor (Feb 12, 2003)

A: http://gigapikseli.servehttp.com/spiweb/archives/000009.html

Q: How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck was Satan?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 12, 2003)

Answer: None, why would satan need wood? He is fire 

Question: How will I do on my AP Calc test tomorrow?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 12, 2003)

*A*: I don't know, I thought you already took that?

*Q*:What do I need to backup before I reinstall OS 9?


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 16, 2003)

A: A firewire cable and another hard drive (or a different computer with firewire)

Q: has anyone else caught this nasty flu that seems to last for 2 weeks +?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 16, 2003)

a: no, but my hands have been smelling of cortison for over a month, that's uncomfortable as well

b: if there was no OS X, what would you be using?


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 16, 2003)

*A:* Linux

*Q:* How am I supposed to get to the store for more Dr Pepper with a foot and a half of snow outside? (I *REALLY* need my Dr Pepper)


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 17, 2003)

A: ummmmm wow i guess you could run to the store

Q: anyone else buy THPS (Tony Hawk's Pro Skater) 3?


----------



## Ugg (Feb 17, 2003)

A:  Ummm, is that a  computer game?  If it is then my answer is no.

Q:  If you could live in any other country in the world, which one would it be?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 17, 2003)

Answer: Canada! Well, umm, I'm quite happy here in the states, don't know if I would want to live in Canada, but it is a nice and clean country.  I wouldn't be able to stand to live most parts of Europe.  There are many places I'd like to visit, but not many that I'd like to live.

Question:  How can I quiet the fan on the Heatsink?


----------



## chevy (Feb 18, 2003)

Answer: unplug it
Question: How long will your Mac survive with the fan unplugged ?


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 18, 2003)

A: not very
Q: has chevy been bussy today or is it just me?


----------



## eric halfabee (Feb 18, 2003)

Its just you.


If 2 + 2 = 4 and pi = steak and kidney, how long is a piece of string?


----------



## themacko (Feb 18, 2003)

A:  That's a CD by Van Morrison.

Q:  Why do you park your car on a driveway yet drive down a parkway?


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 19, 2003)

for the same reason that down goes up through the channels on my remote...

is there a difference between IcyHot and bengay?


----------



## chevy (Feb 19, 2003)

A: Yes

Q: What is a tit ?


----------



## Ugg (Feb 19, 2003)

A:  A little bird from england.

Q:  what is a Blumentopf?


----------



## chevy (Feb 19, 2003)

A: Un pot de fleur
Q: What is your quest ?


----------



## Trip (Feb 19, 2003)

A: My quest is to buy a new computer that works.

Q: Who invented the word "quest"?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 19, 2003)

A: it is assumed to come from the VUlgar latin word: quaesta

Q: What is the best way to spice up my coffee (warm coffee in a mug) to become more jacked and attentive ???


----------



## themacko (Feb 19, 2003)

A:  Add something brown and 80 proof

Q:  Do you walk your dog or does your dog walk you?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 19, 2003)

a: I have no dog.  
q: What's your first memory?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 19, 2003)

Answer: He pees on the dining room floor


Question: How many episodes of the Simpson's have there been? (Hint: Its more then 300)


EDIT: Damn you Giaguara!

Answer: Sitting on my stairs at our apartment in CT

Question: What is YOUR first memory?


----------



## Ugg (Feb 19, 2003)

A:  Peeing my pants in the dining room

Q:  When the daffodils bloom in January, does that mean there is global warming?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 19, 2003)

*A*: That, or Mr. Bush has started using his Thermonuclear weapons on someone.

*Q*: Who has the longest iTunes play list here?


----------



## mr. k (Feb 19, 2003)

A:that guy who reads macworld who maxxed out his library at 32k songs?

Q:whats easier to learn: php, C, or french?


----------



## mr. k (Feb 19, 2003)

Q:Question: How many episodes of the Simpson's have there been? (Hint: Its more then 300)
A:301, as of 2/16/03
Q:see my last post?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 19, 2003)

*A*: PHP, but I don't know any of the others 

*Q*: Why isn't this thread more popular?

PS, mr. k: please the read the rules for this thread, they are posted in the very first post.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 19, 2003)

Answer: Because we don't advertise enough!!

Question: What should I do with my life?


----------



## Cat (Feb 20, 2003)

Answer: Live it

Question: where is all this leading?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 20, 2003)

*A*: To your execution!

*Q*: What are some of the best games for the Mac?


----------



## Trip (Feb 20, 2003)

Answer: Games like THPS 3, WC 3, Civ. 3, and anything else ending with a 3.

Question: What if we refered to rocks as leaves and leaves as rocks?


----------



## Cat (Feb 21, 2003)

Answer: Nothing would really change, but we would all get mightily confused...

Question: Can machines think?


----------



## Ugg (Feb 21, 2003)

A:  No, they can only remember.

Q:  Why does blueberry tea taste like dirt?


----------



## chevy (Feb 21, 2003)

A: Because you cannot prepare it.

Q: Why does iTunes need so much RAM ?


----------



## chevy (Feb 24, 2003)

Q2: Why does iPhoto need so much RAM (forget about my previous question)


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 25, 2003)

*A:* Because it was made that way 

*Q:* What's a good word that rhymes with on?


----------



## chevy (Feb 25, 2003)

A: satisfaction

Q: why can't I get no ~ ?


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 25, 2003)

A: You haven't been eating enough pizza 

Q: How do you make leather waterproof?


----------



## chevy (Feb 26, 2003)

A: you spray it

Q: why do you want to make leather waterproofed ?


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 28, 2003)

A: because IMO, if clothes aren't waterproof they are relatively useless, especially coats.

Q: how long does the spray stuff last?


----------



## weaselworld (Feb 28, 2003)

A: About a day in the rain the last time I checked.

Q: Would it be possible for me to trim my fingernails _without_  cutting off my fingers?


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 28, 2003)

A: file them down

Q: did the site stopping annoy anyone?


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 28, 2003)

A: Yes! I actually experienced my first Jaguar Kernel Panic as a result.

Q: Are you expecting nice weather this weekend?


----------



## chevy (Mar 1, 2003)

A: Weather was supposed to be bad, but it's warm and sunny this morning

Q: What is the most needed new forum on macosx.com ?


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 1, 2003)

A: PC BASHING!

Q: can i keep my sanity today?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 1, 2003)

A:  If you really want to, you can, but you don't have to.

Q:  What is a cool coffee shop in Sebastopol or Santa Rosa?


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 1, 2003)

A: Journys End in Forestville !!! (BTW where do you live???!!!!)

Q: you mean I am not the only person here who lives in sonoma county ???!!!


----------



## Ugg (Mar 1, 2003)

A:  Arcata, but may soon be moving to Sonoma County. ( THanks for the info, I will definitely check it out tomorrow)

Q:  How many more days before the world ends?


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 3, 2003)

A: 25498.4185641 days

Q: what are you suposed to do when you find out that some how you got a huge stash of candy (40+)?


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 3, 2003)

*A*:I have that problem too. I don't know, and I don't want to eat it all on a splurge.

*Q*: What _do_ you do with a huge stash of candy?


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Mar 3, 2003)

Eat it!

Why do people with Windows say that Mac's are hard to use?


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 3, 2003)

Cause they don't know any better.

Do you think we could persuade gatorparrots to come back?


----------



## chevy (Mar 3, 2003)

If we are able to talk with him

Why is your apple graphit ? (i miss the 7-colored apple)


----------



## drwhitt (Mar 3, 2003)

42. (Duh!)

Why does there always seem to be a face etched into the surface of a full moon, i.e., the so-called "man-in-the-moon?"


----------



## drwhitt (Mar 3, 2003)

Sorry for the newbie mistake - answered a Question posted sometime before George W. came into office.   I'll try harder next time to pay attention.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 3, 2003)

Because I like the Graphite theme!

"Why does there always seem to be a face etched into the surface of a full moon, i.e., the so-called 'man-in-the-moon?' "


----------



## iGuy (Mar 3, 2003)

Because we see what we want to see and hear what we want to hear.

Why is it that "slow up" and "slow down" mean the same thing?


----------



## Trip (Mar 4, 2003)

Answer: Because they both involve the word "slow". 

Question: Is there ANYBODY out there who judges by the inner appearance of a person and not the outer?


----------



## weaselworld (Mar 4, 2003)

A: Hell no! Superficiality reigns supreme!

Q: Is there anyone else who has trouble stepping onto a stopped escalator?


----------



## xaqintosh (Mar 4, 2003)

A: Yes, it just feels... wrong, somehow 

Q: do you (as in they) walk up an escalator or wait for it to bring you up?


----------



## iGuy (Mar 4, 2003)

I try to never walk on anything that gets me up.

Why is 'abbreviation' such a long word; and the spelling of 'acronym' so hard to remember?


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 4, 2003)

*A:* Because the English language _tries_ to be as difficult as possible 

*Q:* Why can I never think of a question to ask when I want to answer another one?


----------



## iGuy (Mar 4, 2003)

Focus.

Why is the last chip I want to eat never in the bag?


----------



## larry98765 (Mar 5, 2003)

Because it's in the next bag.

Why do you park on a driveway, but drive on a parkway?


----------



## iGuy (Mar 5, 2003)

For the same reason that if you ain't sh*t, that is a bad thing; but if you are sh*t that is a bad thing too.

So, they have me coming and going.  But who are they?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 5, 2003)

The same reason you fly on a runway and run for a fly ball.

Have you _really_ read ever question/answer in this thread before getting to this one?


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Hell No! but thats the point of the post, just to come in when ever you want!

What is MacCSE?


----------



## weaselworld (Mar 5, 2003)

Apple's pornography distribution service. '*C*ause *S*ex is *E*verything.

Why can't traffic just disappear when I want it to?


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Because cars are heavy and big! lol

Does this web site need any work www.eyeballonline.com


----------



## Androo (Mar 5, 2003)

i have a question and an answer to the question!


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 5, 2003)

[color=#66666][skipping Androo...][/color]

Yes... Loose the splash screen, the under construction page and don't make the pages full size'd GIF's that will take modem folks eons to download.

Do you think making Web "pages" out of big images and image maps really counts as a Web page?


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 5, 2003)

if you can interact with them yes

if you could get your log distance bill and your local bill in one would you go for it (no i don't work for SBC or MCI )


----------



## Trip (Mar 6, 2003)

Answer: Sure...

Question: They say what goes up must come down, so where do balloons go?!


----------



## Ugg (Mar 6, 2003)

A:  To that latex recycler in the sky

Q:  Why did my keyboard stop working when I spilled a can of coke all over it?


----------



## chevy (Mar 9, 2003)

A: Because it prefers Pepsi, ok ?

Q: What is your favorite forum ?


----------



## Trip (Mar 9, 2003)

Answer: The Café, right here at Macosx.com

Question: Who?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 9, 2003)

The Guess Who: 


 ......

It seems like things are slowing down here. Do you really think this thread will reach 10,000 posts?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 9, 2003)

A:  We can only try...

Q:  Did it rain where you are on Sunday? It did here (extreme Northern California) , I sort of like the rain.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 9, 2003)

Not here in the south of Northern California. (San Francisco) It was beautiful.

Living in "extreme North", isn't it almost a requirement that you DO like the rain? (My brother used to refer to Portland as Puddle Town.)


----------



## Ugg (Mar 9, 2003)

A: I moved here about a year ago from Seattle and Arcata in comparison is a tropical paradise.  It's cloudy and foggy a lot but it really doesn't rain that often. 

Q:  Why is San Francisco considered to be northern California when it's located over 350 miles from the Oregon border?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 9, 2003)

Because it is also that far from El Ay and closer to the politics of Arcata than Anaheim.

Are there any rules against two people continuing to answer each other's questions?


----------



## AppMan (Mar 9, 2003)

What came first reading or writing?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 10, 2003)

A:  Hmmm, me think footprints lead to next meal....  It had to have been reading.

Q:  Why am I up so late?


----------



## Cat (Mar 10, 2003)

Too much coffe, man! 

Why is translating German to English harder than writing in English in the first place?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 10, 2003)

Es gibt fast zweimal so viele englische Wörter als  deutsche Wörter, darum muß man zweimal so viel für das richtige Wort nachdenken. 

Does Apple have a booth at Cebit?


----------



## chevy (Mar 10, 2003)

A: I don't think so

Q: Why should Apple have a booth ?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 10, 2003)

Hmmmm, I don't know.

What is Cebit?


----------



## Trip (Mar 10, 2003)

Answer: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=cebit

Question: Anybody have a Magic 8 Ball?


----------



## iGuy (Mar 10, 2003)

Only in my memories.  I had one as a child; but it only gave me one of two answers: "Definitely not." and  "The answer is not clear.  Try again."

Why did it give various 'yes' answers to my friends?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 10, 2003)

It saw the evil thoughts in your brain and knew that your friends were pure in mind and deed!!!

Q:  Why didn't the Soviet Union just give Kaliningrad to the Poles or the Lithuanians?


----------



## iGuy (Mar 10, 2003)

It saw the evil thoughts in the Poles and Lithuanians and they [the Soviets] knew that they were pure in mind and deed!!!

How much BS is that?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry, didn't mean to offend.

Has anyone been to Kaliningrad?


----------



## weaselworld (Mar 11, 2003)

I personally haven't.

Is Kaliningrad nice this time of year?


----------



## chevy (Mar 16, 2003)

Probably cold

When will we have a more interesting question again ?


----------



## tobes (Mar 16, 2003)

Probably not now.

Q: Why is it that woman are so f%^ing hard to please and nigh on impossible to understand?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 16, 2003)

A: Ahhh, that is a question that is truly unanswerable.  Nor should it be.  Not all things in life are or should be knowable.  

Q:  What is the # 1 song on the pop charts in Yrup this week?


----------



## Arden (Mar 17, 2003)

A: Probably one that doesn't deserve to be there.

Q: If college is so hard, why do so many college students party and goof off, and still pass (or do they)?  Making plans right now for next year, so I gotta be prepared for anything.


----------



## tobes (Mar 17, 2003)

A: Well if the past 3 years of sleeping through lectures and still getting good grades have taught me anything it is that the people who claim to do nothing will still do a fair bit at home or away from the prying eyes of other people and pass whereas those that actually do nothing do considerably worse than that and often fail. Of course it depends on the course your doing. After all arts is there so that you have time to waste on stupid protests against globalistation or whatever while wearing your gucci sunnies in your nike shoes organised entirely on a nokia phone.

Q: Why is it that so many people have such drastic opinions on things they know nothing about?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 18, 2003)

Answer: Ignorance

Question:  what is the speed of light in yards per hour?


----------



## chevy (Mar 18, 2003)

A: switch to metric !

Q: why is it so difficult to switch ?


----------



## evildan (Mar 18, 2003)

A: I don't know try greasing the switch and see if it loosens up. 

Q: What did John Lennon mean by "I am the egg-man, they are the egg-man, I am the walrus, goo goo goo joob!" anyway?


----------



## Arden (Mar 18, 2003)

A: "I have been taking drugs, and I can't feel my feet."

Q: Why does no one seem to know anything about Palm Pilots at my school?  (They are all fascinated when I pull out my Palm IIIxe and keyboard, even though the Palm is old and the keyboard is cheap.)


----------



## Ricky (Mar 18, 2003)

A:  They're out of most student's price ranges.

Q:  Why isn't there a web site at " www.ihaveareallyreallylongdomainname.com ?"


----------



## Arden (Mar 18, 2003)

A: Because I can't afford to register it.

Q: Prove 1+1=2.   It's harder than you think; even I don't know the answer!


----------



## Ugg (Mar 18, 2003)

A:  I can only do complex math by counting my toes and my shoes are on right now so I'll have to pass!

Q:  Would you go skiing at a place called trembling mountain?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 18, 2003)

A: Probably not.

Q: Is it named that because the mountain moves or because the skiers are too scared to go down?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 18, 2003)

[can't delete double post]


----------



## Ugg (Mar 18, 2003)

A:  It's named Mt. Tremblant and is 90 miles north of Montreal and was named so by the native Canadians for its tendency to rumble from time to time, I don't think it's volcanic, just prone to the occasional earthquake.  Being on the East Coast, it is pretty tame in comparison to what exists in Whistler or Baker or Hood.  Isn't the Economist guy from Montreal?  Maybe he could clarify this a little?

Q:  Was the surf extra heavy in the Bay Area the last few days?  It's been outrageous up here!


----------



## chevy (Mar 19, 2003)

A. Depends on the bay you speak about, probably a lot of sufing in Iraqi bay.

(A. by the way you cannot demonstrate 1+1=2, because this is part of the definition of the addition, and a definition cannot be demonstrated)

Q. Why is Ugg so dark ?


----------



## Arden (Mar 19, 2003)

A: Too much use of the burn tool in Photoshop.

Q: If you fell into a never-ending hole, what would you do before you hit the bottom?


----------



## Trip (Mar 19, 2003)

Answer: Wondering "When am i going to hit the bottom?"

Question: If you could would you request 3 wishes of a magic genie?


----------



## Arden (Mar 19, 2003)

BZZT Wrong!  You wouldn't hit the bottom.

A: I would request them if said request were not one of the 3 wishes.

Q: How long will it take us to kick the crap out of Iraq?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 19, 2003)

A:  And that, my good Arden is the $64,000 question!

Q:  What late 60's song by a British singer named Mungo Jerry inspired Ugg's name?


----------



## Arden (Mar 19, 2003)

A: See answer to http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=200686.

Q: How beautiful is a 19" Optiquest monitor?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 19, 2003)

A:  As beeeeyuuuutiful as you want it to be.

Q:  Arden, is your old CRT iMac constipated, or did it have diahrea?


----------



## Arden (Mar 19, 2003)

A: It actually has heart burn right now.

Q: W...hy?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 19, 2003)

A:  Well, with that tube,  where it looks like it is I thought that maybe there was something seriously wrong with its, you know, innerworkings or something.  

Hopefully it will get better soon!

Q:  What would your 3 wishes be if a magic genie granted them to you?  Are genies Arab?  Oops I guess that is 2 questions.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 19, 2003)

A: i)
        1) get bush out of presidency
        2) give me a mac that won't be anywheres               near being old in four years
        3) give me the perfect bod
    ii) no they are thier own race of super human like beings (very close to wizzards)

Q: would you turn your colorful iMac into an aquarium?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 19, 2003)

A:  As long as I could have the iTunes graphics running in the background. That, would be awesome!

Q:  Would you name your cat Macintosh?


----------



## Arden (Mar 20, 2003)

A: If it liked mice.

Q: Does anyone find it interesting that we've only had 1 Iraqi casualty after a night of bombing?


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm sure we are lying, to make us look good!

Is it true that Mountain Dew, well... makes you smaller?!?!


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 24, 2003)

Hahahahaha....now _there's_ a question.  I'd say no, but then again, I don't drink Mountain Dew 

<wiping Dr Pepper off the screen after that laugh>

Anyone else douse their screen after reading that question?


----------



## Arden (Mar 24, 2003)

A: No.

Q: Why do athletes and actors make so much money when they perform no real service to society?  (Medicine is a service, construction is a service, farming is a service, entertainment is a leisure!)


----------



## Trip (Mar 31, 2003)

Answer: Because entertainment can keep you alive longer than a home. Besides: who needs to get paid more than a doctor?! Oh that's right...the president.

Question: Will the last one out please shut the door?


----------



## Arden (Mar 31, 2003)

A: Click.  Ka-chunk (sound of lock being locked)

Q: Anyone else as tired as me?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 31, 2003)

A: yes

Q: when will this thread get good like it was originally? (stop circumlocuting people!)


----------



## Arden (Mar 31, 2003)

A: When more people decide to jump in on it.

Q: Does that hurt?


----------



## Ugg (Apr 4, 2003)

A:  Only if you step in it.

Q:  Why can't humans echolocate like bats?


----------



## Trip (Apr 5, 2003)

A: Because humans produce "ear wax".

Q: When does 5+5=55?


----------



## Arden (Apr 5, 2003)

A: 
	
	



```
var x = "5";
var y = x + x;
document.write(y);
```

Q1: Is that syntactically correct?  I think it is, but I haven't done much JS in a while...
Q2: Are you addicted to gambling?  Now that I'm 18, I went to Jackson Rancheria last night for the first time, and I had fun, even if I tried to use prudence in wasting my money.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 10, 2003)

Q: What's another word for Thesaurus?


----------



## Arden (Apr 10, 2003)

A: Synonym Reference.

Q: Why didn't you answer my question(s) above?  That's the whole point of this thread! ::sleepy:: ::alien:: ::love::


----------



## wiz (Apr 10, 2003)

lol

java version


```
class test {
    String x = "5";
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        System.out.println(x + x);
    }
}
```


Question::
why use x instead of y?


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 11, 2003)

*A*: Natural tendency to say letters or names or such by alphabetical order.

*Q*: Why are you writing that in javascript?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Q: Why didn't you answer my question(s) above?  That's the whole point of this thread! ::sleepy:: ::alien:: ::love:: *



A: You answered your own questions.  I was thinking the same thing: "That's the whole point of this thread".  But I didn't post that until now.


----------



## Arden (Jun 15, 2003)

This thread has been inactive for too long!  Yatta's gotten more attention, for someone's sake.  Therefore, I must do my part in reviving this thread, which may be reactivating it at a time besides 0240.

Q:Where have all the flowers gone?


----------



## Androo (Jun 15, 2003)

A: The flowers have gone to the kettle.


----------



## Arden (Jun 16, 2003)

What's your question?  You have to ask a question when you answer someone else's question.  That's the whole point of this thread.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 16, 2003)

Oh no, what is going to happen?  The thread is dead! Oh wait, I could just ask a question... Hmmmm.
Why is it so frickin' hot everyday?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *...Why is it so frickin' hot everyday? *



A: Global Warming due to increase of burning fossil fuels (coal), release of volatile organic compounds into the atmosphere, continued production of fluorochloro compounds, people driving more gas-guzzling SUV's (at least in America), cows burping and farting methane gas (no kidding, just read it yesterday at newscientist.com!).

Q: On a fundamental level, what is Consciousness?


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2003)

A: a secondary non-autnomous act of second order, directed at an autonomous primary act of first order. The primary act (or sense-datum) notices something, the secondary act, occurring contemporarily within the primary act has this act itself as its content. While the first act is consciousness of a content, the second act is consciousness of the act, and hence the most basic form of consciousness, since without it we would be mere stimulus-respons machines.

Q: Shouldn't we only ask yes/no questions?


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 16, 2003)

A: No, that is too boring

Q:  What is the most popular breed of dog?


----------



## AppMan (Jun 16, 2003)

A: Labrador Retriever
According to: http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/toptens/dogs/dogs4.html#para4

Q: Why doesn't Apple put USB / FireWire ports on the front of G4s?


----------



## habilis (Jun 16, 2003)

A: Because that would make as much sense as a 2 button mouse with a scroll wheel, and Apple is highly highly resistant to common sense.

Q: Why are there no more miracles?


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2003)

A: God is dead.

Q: How many books are there in the Dune series?


----------



## bobw (Jun 16, 2003)

A: 6

Q: What is brain freeze?


----------



## AppMan (Jun 16, 2003)

A: A braine freeze is a bsod for humans.

Q: Why is snow white?


----------



## Arden (Jun 16, 2003)

A: Because God abandoned us centuries ago.

Q: Why doesn't Apple include USB 2 buses in their computers?


----------



## Arden (Jun 16, 2003)

Dammit, you all posted while I was still reading!  Although, my question, while answering habilis's, could be construed to be answering AppMan's.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 16, 2003)

A:  Because USB 2 just came out, and they haven't had time to rework the motherboard.

Q:  What makes the world go 'round?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 16, 2003)

*A:* gravitational forces.

*Q:* Why do fortune cookies contain advice these days rather than fortunes?


----------



## Arden (Jun 16, 2003)

A: The forces of gravity put into place when space matter coalesced to form the Earth over 4 billion years ago kept the forming solid steadily rotating, and it hasn't stopped because nothing has slowed it down.  Plus, we are caught in the Sun's gravitational pull, so we go 'round the Sun every 365 days.

Q: How do you get in touch with someone if all you have is her email address and she hasn't written you back yet?


----------



## Arden (Jun 16, 2003)

A: Because they are mass-produced.

Q: How do I answer a question without having someone else answer it first?


----------



## habilis (Jun 16, 2003)

A: Drink a few can's of diet coke, one after another to start your day out.

Q: How long does it take for a margarita to go through my system(cuz I just had one)?


----------



## twyg (Jun 16, 2003)

A: Depends on how much you ate today

Q: Who here knows how long it's been since I posted?


----------



## mr. k (Jun 16, 2003)

A: Sixteen Months...

Q: Earlier today I saw a suburban woman who couldn't have been taller then 5'4", but she was at the wheel of a Hummer H2.  WHY!?!@

(buy a fricking Toyota Prius, YOU WILL SAVE A MILLION DOLLARS IN GAS MONEY BUY THE TIME YOU GET A NEW CAR!)...


----------



## Arden (Jun 16, 2003)

A: Compensation.

Q: Why are guys afraid to touch each other while girls practically have sex in public?


----------



## MikeXpop (Jun 16, 2003)

A: You've obviously never watched professional wrestling

Q: Why am I procrastinating on my biology project?


----------



## fryke (Jun 17, 2003)

A: You're lazy.

Q: Why is it that my iBook feels heavier in the morning than in the afternoon?


----------



## mr. k (Jun 17, 2003)

A: Because iBooks are a phenomena undescribable by the Human Civilization...

Q: What's up, chicken butt?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 17, 2003)

A: The sun is at the horizon where its gravitational effects are minimal.  Later in the day when it is overhead, the Sun's tidal gravity forces pull on the Earth, lowering the effective gravity of Earth.

Q: Why is "W" not pronounced "double V"?


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 17, 2003)

A: Because in Old English, the "V" was actually used as a "U". Not sure when it changed.

Q:Who did Carrott Top have naked pictures of to bribe his way in to the entertainment industry?


----------



## goynang (Jun 17, 2003)

You!

What's the answer to this question?


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2003)

A: a sentence

Q: is the photo of the PowerMac reported by MacRumors fake?


----------



## mr. k (Jun 17, 2003)

A: I hope so.  I can't really tell what it looks like, not a top quality image.  But at least it has a slot-loading superdrive (why not :^) ).  I like that detail, but I think the thing lacks contrast, it's all metal and the whole surface looks too similar.

Q: What is the next person's opinion on the image? (oh you can't edit a post to attach a picture, so just go here.)


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 17, 2003)

A:  The image is probably real and will be removed at the request of Apple Legal.  Nice going guys, get Scott in deep doodoo with Apple.

Q:  Are you like, supposed to be working, or something?


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 17, 2003)

A: No, I start work tomorrow

Q: Why Me?!?


----------



## mr. k (Jun 17, 2003)

A: Because you are an optimal test subject.

Q: Anyone here order their iPod from Dell?


----------



## Androo (Jun 17, 2003)

A: no.
Q: Why did the kittens go to the kettle?


----------



## Arden (Jun 17, 2003)

A: To boil some milk.

Q: What is the best way to *PISS SOMEONE OFF ONLINE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## twyg (Jun 17, 2003)

A: put them on a spam list

Q: When the hell will my new mac get here. btw, UPS is shipping it...


----------



## Arden (Jun 17, 2003)

A: When a monkey comes out my butt!  (Ow!  Ow!  Ahhhh!!!!!)

Q: Do you know God?


----------



## Arden (Sep 2, 2003)

A: I don't know God, but I know it's time to revive this thread.

Q: What's the easiest way to restore the Aqua theme to Panther?


----------



## Cat (Sep 2, 2003)

A: Mu! 

Q: Why is toilet paper white?


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 2, 2003)

So you can see how much you have to wipe

Q: Why does my upper back hurt?


----------



## mr. k (Sep 2, 2003)

A: Because you don't do enough excersize.
Q: Why do men sweat SO MUCH!


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 2, 2003)

A: because me get hot when they are working or whatever, and sweat is the body's natural cooling system

Q: How did I pull a muscle in my upper back, leading to upper back pain?


----------



## mr. k (Sep 2, 2003)

A: Your pec's must way too buff, leading to greater stress then your upper back can take...
Q: Why did I use brasso on my iPod's screen!!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 2, 2003)

A:  Because it cleans, polishes, and protects.  Your iPod apparently needs that.  

Q:  Does one have to make wishes come true?


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 2, 2003)

A: that depends on the wish, but in most cases, yes

Q: Will I be able to pay for my first year of college without getting a loan?


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

A: If you go to a junior college or a community college.

Q: Why do professors at large schools get to make so damn much when they barely teach?


----------



## Trip (Sep 4, 2003)

A: Because... they barely teach because the students barely attend.

Q: Will I ever get sponsored?! (skateboarding)


----------



## mr. k (Sep 4, 2003)

A: If you work real hard and get to be one of the best.
Q: What's up?


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

A: Dick Cheney's cholesterol.

Q: What is Elektro?  Is it vegetable or mineral?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 4, 2003)

A: its all of the above and none at the same time.

Q: will OS X.com go down again anytime soon


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

A: Probably.

Q: What is the deeper meaning of liff?


----------

